# 811 to 622 - April 1 $200 Rebate Available?



## BlueOrbit (Feb 8, 2006)

I currently have the 811 receiver and would like to upgrade to VIP622. Does anyone know if the $200 rebate would apply on April 1st to customers upgrading from 811 receiver?

Would the experts here recommend leasing or buying the VIP622?

Thanks for any input on this...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The rebate as stated on the Charlie Chat DOES NOT apply to the 811.
Perhaps that will change when the actual rebate rules are announced.


----------



## gschroed (May 8, 2005)

BlueOrbit said:


> I currently have the 811 receiver and would like to upgrade to VIP622. Does anyone know if the $200 rebate would apply on April 1st to customers upgrading from 811 receiver?
> 
> Would the experts here recommend leasing or buying the VIP622?
> 
> Thanks for any input on this...


When I called DISH about upgrading from an 811 to a VIP211, the CSR stated that if I waited until April 1st, then I could get the $200 rebate on the 622. Of course, he also said that I would receive an e-mail with all of the details, and that has not been received.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

the CSR is wrong, simple as that. the rebate is ONLY for those with existing HD DVRs. It's basically a kickback for all the crap we've had to deal with. you will be wasting your time if you wait, order now and get installed before 4/1 and enjoy the 622


----------



## umbertob (Jan 16, 2006)

I just called myself (trying to upgrade from an old 6000 receiver to the ViP622) and was told the same story by the CSR, wait until 4/1 to get the $200 rebate. I even asked her to check with her supervisor as I did not think I would qualify for the rebate with a 6000 receiver upgrade. After a couple of minutes on hold, she got back on the phone and told me the same story, verified by her supervisor. I will gladly wait if they really plan on extending the rebate to all current HD subscribers, but either the rules have changed since last week - I also watched the Charlie Chat - or someone needs to get these CSRs (and their supervisors) better informed.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

call back again, a different csr is likely to give a different answer. 

and :welcome_s


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

btw, just called dish and verified their papers do state the 921/942 requirement, but the lady didn't understand that until I pointed out that is what charlie said it would be. it took her about 5 minutes to grasp that is what it said.


----------



## umbertob (Jan 16, 2006)

Rogueone said:


> call back again, a different csr is likely to give a different answer.
> 
> and :welcome_s


Thanks for the welcome, Rogueone. Even on the second call it took a lot of convincing HIM that I did not qualify for the rebate... :lol: But in the end he got it straight. Apparently, the CSRs there often assume that "previous owners of HD DVR receivers" means any customer with an existing HD package charge on their bill... I wonder how many people with 6000s and 811s will  postpone their upgrade and call back in April, only to find out that there is no rebate.

Anyway, I got an install date of March 4th. CSR says I "may" need a Dish 1000, I thought it was pretty much a necessity for the new HD programming? I hope the installers bring one with them. I also asked if I would still have 2 dishes after they are done with the install (currently I have a Dish 500 and a Dish 300 pointing to different directions but forgot why since they were installed over 3 years ago... I either needed both to get my locals or to get the Italian channel I subscribe to), but he was not much help there, either. Perhaps you guys know?

Finally, he said that returning my old 6000 receiver to them would net me a $25 credit on my bill. I will check how much 6000s go for on eBay first...


----------



## HDdude24 (Feb 9, 2006)

Bah I want to order tomorrow i'm moving up from SD 301 and 322 receiver's. So from what i'm understanding I need to wait till April 1st to get a rebate on the 622?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Unless you are moving up from a 921 or 942 there is no rebate.
$299 to upgrade to a leased ViP-622.


----------



## HDdude24 (Feb 9, 2006)

"921 or 942 there is no rebate"

So meaning I get the rebate?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Unless you have a 921 or 942, you don't meet the requirement for the rebate even if you wait to April 1st. Going from a 301 to a 622 does not meet the requirements.

:welcome_s HDdude24


----------



## HDdude24 (Feb 9, 2006)

Hehe thanks Ron ,I just got my 322 like a year ago or so from a JVC receiver that I had for so many years.


----------



## jakattak (Feb 14, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> Unless you have a 921 or 942, you don't meet the requirement for the rebate even if you wait to April 1st. Going from a 301 to a 622 does not meet the requirements.


I realize they stated in the Charlie Chat that only the 921 and 942 were eligible for the rebate, but every CSR I have spoken to (in sales, tech support and billing) has stated very plainly that I could get the rebate if I waited until Apr 1 (I have a 301 and a 510.) This has been confirmed by managers. I'm still not waiting... I want my 622 as soon as possible (instll 2/25)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The CSRs don't write the rebate rules. But since you're not waiting the point is moot.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

I have just sent this E-mail to dish
What is the rebate program for the VIP622?? Charlie stated that you can only get the rebate if you upgrade from a HD DVR reciever while your CSR are stating that you get the rebate with any dish receiver

Hopefully I will get an answer


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

jakattak said:


> I realize they stated in the Charlie Chat that only the 921 and 942 were eligible for the rebate, but every CSR I have spoken to (in sales, tech support and billing) has stated very plainly that I could get the rebate if I waited until Apr 1 (I have a 301 and a 510.) This has been confirmed by managers. I'm still not waiting... I want my 622 as soon as possible (instll 2/25)


Well.. Think about the logic for a minute. Information I have seen confirms this and it did not come from a CSR.

Same rebate for a user with a 301, 508 and a 600+ dollare 921/942?

Like I said. I believe what was in Charlie chat is correct and some CSRs and supervisor are either mis-reading the statements or they are reading more into the memo's on the program than is actually there.

If you wait and then find out you don't get the rebate, I would be disappointed but given the breath of this rollout and the speed at which the trigger was pulled I am not suprised at the confusion. Heck.. look at all the threads discussing all the different possibilities.. Yikes.

If you look at it from the logically point of view given the same rebate for a 301 as a 921 does not make sense... I just don't see it happening so if doesn't and then someone gets mad for this mis-information... well.... I am just trying to head that one off. Same thing goes with the general 622 rollout. lot of chaos.. lot of confusion... and 3 things had to happen for the rollout to occur. Hardware, distribution, and software. Looks like the third component appeared this morning... Thanks P. Smith for the info.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

if you will call the CSR and after they show themselves to be idiots and state it is for all receivers, you point out that Charlie said it was only for those with an "existing HD DVR, hence 921 or 942", they'll reread the notice and it will finally dawn on them they are not reading it correctly. It took the one I spoke with over 5 minutes to finally grasp the truth


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

umbertob said:


> CSR says I "may" need a Dish 1000, I thought it was pretty much a necessity for the new HD programming?


Whether you need a Dish1000 is dependent on whether or not you're already pointed at either 61.5 or 129.


> I either needed both to get my locals or to get the Italian channel I subscribe to


Italian channels appear on 61.5, 121 and 148. If the Dish300 is pointed East of the Dish500, you will not need a new dish at all. If it is pointed West, they'll replace the Dish500 with a Dish1000. Either way, you'll still have two dishes.


> Finally, he said that returning my old 6000 receiver to them would net me a $25 credit on my bill. I will check how much 6000s go for on eBay first...


Don't forget to figure in shipping and handling. If you sell it back to Dish, they should provide you with a box and a prepaid shipping tag. If they do not offer a prepaid shipping box, you'll probably lose money on the Dish deal.


----------



## umbertob (Jan 16, 2006)

harsh said:


> Don't forget to figure in shipping and handling. If you sell it back to Dish, they should provide you with a box and a prepaid shipping tag. If they do not offer a prepaid shipping box, you'll probably lose money on the Dish deal.


Thanks. They did mention they would send me a prepaid shipping box. After checking what used, working 6000s (with 8PSK and 8VSB) like mine are going for on eBay however, I think I will NOT take Dish offer, prepaid shipping or not, and will instead list it as soon as my 622 is up and running.


----------



## Jim Jones (Feb 11, 2006)

BlueOrbit said:


> I currently have the 811 receiver and would like to upgrade to VIP622. Does anyone know if the $200 rebate would apply on April 1st to customers upgrading from 811 rec
> 
> Hi Blue Orbit,
> 
> I am getting my 622 installed on 2/28. I have an 811 receiver. Dish will give me a $25.00 rebate for the unit. Jim


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

FWIW there is currently NO $200 rebate deal from Dish Network. It's not possible for the CSR's to be a bunch of idiot's unless you think they are omnipotent. Dish has not published rebate program info and there are no published rules. No one knows the actual details(I would argue that most at Dish don't know either   ). The only thing we know is Charlie very briefly mentioned this should be in place by 4/1 with very few details that I take as: subject to change without prior notice.....


----------



## hounddog (Sep 3, 2005)

I too called customer service and asked them if I could get the 622. I have been with DISH for about 10 years, currently have a 510, and subscribe to the AEP. He told me that I was indeed eligible for the $200 rebate in April and that the whole deal (622 lease and programming) would cost me an extra $15/month. I asked him to verify this with his supervisor (which I assume he did), and the supervisor agreed. I hope that all of you who say that the only way to get the rebate is to have had a HD-PVR are wrong. Now if I could just decide on which plasma set I want to blow 4K on.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I doubt we will be. Hopefully clarification will come soon.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

James Long said:


> Unless you are moving up from a 921 or 942 there is no rebate.
> $299 to upgrade to a leased ViP-622.


I have a friend with a 921 not being used as he got disgusted and went to Direct TV. If I bought it from him could I still get it activated by dish?


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

audiomaster said:


> I have a friend with a 921 not being used as he got disgusted and went to Direct TV. If I bought it from him could I still get it activated by dish?


Yes you could get it activated, but for SD only. They will not let you sub to a HD package.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

dave1234 said:


> FWIW there is currently NO $200 rebate deal from Dish Network. It's not possible for the CSR's to be a bunch of idiot's unless you think they are omnipotent. Dish has not published rebate program info and there are no published rules. No one knows the actual details(I would argue that most at Dish don't know either   ). The only thing we know is Charlie very briefly mentioned this should be in place by 4/1 with very few details that I take as: subject to change without prior notice.....


if you were referencing my comments, keep in mind, the CSR has to know something if they are telling people there IS a $200 rebate coming. 2nd, when you push them, mentioning you KNOW the deal already, and you were under the impression it is for HD DVR's only, they will eventually pick up the piece of paper they received with the current details and notice it does actually say the $200 rebate is ONLY for current HD DVR customers.

Again, the problem is they are not "reading" the whole document, and just asking for the manager isn't a solution. push the manager to read you the information they have. point out that Charlie stated on the HD chat it was for 921/942 users only, and see if they don't suddenly change their tune. Until 4/1 they have no reason to actually pay attention to that piece of paper, they simply know there is a rebate so they are telling everyone to call back on 4/1. Hence, there will be a LOT of upset customers on 4/1.

And if you think you can get the $200 rebate without a 921/942, stop a minute and ask yourself why there is ANY rebate at all? It's not like Dish needs to drop the price. At $299 they were flooded on 2/1. The rebate is to pay a little kickback to the current HD DVR owners who've gone thru hell at times getting their $1000 units to work at even half the announced potential they were suppose to have.

Don't put any money on anyone else getting the rebate, there isn't a reasonable point for the rebate for any users other than those already specified


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

dave1234 said:


> Yes you could get it activated, but for SD only. They will not let you sub to a HD package.


Yes but I already have an 811 and am subscribed to the HD package! So wouldn't I just be charged a fee for the additional rcvr or DVR. Wouldn't the 921 get the HD programming anyway? I seems like this would be a good way to get some archive capability. Not too concerned about having MPG4 right now. I can probably get the 921 for $50.00. Maybe even free. Unless his wife cleans out the closet and Dumpsters it first!


----------



## MacKenzieIII (May 5, 2003)

Rogueone said:


> if you were referencing my comments, keep in mind, the CSR has to know something if they are telling people there IS a $200 rebate coming. 2nd, when you push them, mentioning you KNOW the deal already, and you were under the impression it is for HD DVR's only, they will eventually pick up the piece of paper they received with the current details and notice it does actually say the $200 rebate is ONLY for current HD DVR customers.
> 
> Again, the problem is they are not "reading" the whole document, and just asking for the manager isn't a solution. push the manager to read you the information they have. point out that Charlie stated on the HD chat it was for 921/942 users only, and see if they don't suddenly change their tune. Until 4/1 they have no reason to actually pay attention to that piece of paper, they simply know there is a rebate so they are telling everyone to call back on 4/1. Hence, there will be a LOT of upset customers on 4/1.
> 
> ...


Okay first let me state I understand the logic behind 921/942 only getting the rebate. But I also was told by the CSR and his supervisor that my 811 would qualify for the rebate. And we should also all remember that LOGIC rarely plays into DISH's actions. After reading draw your own conclusions. Personally with install dates so far into the future I see no reason not to wait till April 1.

So I emailed Marc Lumpkin at Dish with the below:

Marc,

In the past you have been good enough to help me under stand some of DISH's offers. I currently own a 811 and 311 receiver and with your mpeg4 receivers and HD local channels I called to order the new Vip622 so that I could not only get the new channels but finally get myself a DVR. But after talking to a Melvin in the tech support department he suggest that if I wanted the Vip622 I should wait until April 1st when there would be $200 rebate. I would really like to believe what he was telling me but everything I read online makes me think he might be mistaken. Is there any way you could help me figure out the truth?

Thanks for the help,
-MacKenzie Patterson

And I got this back:

this is true. reason is we already have the 622 on back order due to demand. So if you wait, you'll get the rebate. No rebate offered until then. but some early adopters can't wait so they'll pay the $299 upgrade. So after April 1, you pay $299 then get $200 rebate. That's a good deal for a nearly $800 set top box.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

If that's true, boy am I going to be peeved! But I really doubt it...at least based on the Charlie Chat comments...


----------



## MacKenzieIII (May 5, 2003)

liferules said:


> If that's true, boy am I going to be peeved! But I really doubt it...at least based on the Charlie Chat comments...


I agree it was not the answer I expected. In fact I sent the email just to cover my bases expecting to place an order as soon as I got confermation that the CSR I talked to was clueless.

But at least this shows that there could be some truth in what some of us have been told about the rebate and I feel like some people who paid for HD DVRs or already ordered the 622 want it not to be true and dismiss any possiblity. The truth is we have very little idea of what the terms of the rebate will be.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

why not ask him again, but include in the email the comments from charlie mentioning the rebate is only for HD dvr persons. from what I've come across so far, the CSR's missed that little fact. When pushed, the CSR's are noticing the sheet with the rebate mentioned does mention only for existing HD DVR customers. I think it doesn't say 921/942, but says HD DVR, so it's easy to read over and not have it sink in. 

granted, at this point, you wouldn't get one a lot sooner not waiting, but I'd also hate for someone like you to wait only to find out there was no point, and to then end up in line with the rest of us who the rebate is for  I'm guessing they'll be as many 622 orders on 4/1 as there were on 2/1


----------



## MacKenzieIII (May 5, 2003)

Rogueone said:


> why not ask him again, but include in the email the comments from charlie mentioning the rebate is only for HD dvr persons. from what I've come across so far, the CSR's missed that little fact. When pushed, the CSR's are noticing the sheet with the rebate mentioned does mention only for existing HD DVR customers. I think it doesn't say 921/942, but says HD DVR, so it's easy to read over and not have it sink in.
> 
> granted, at this point, you wouldn't get one a lot sooner not waiting, but I'd also hate for someone like you to wait only to find out there was no point, and to then end up in line with the rest of us who the rebate is for  I'm guessing they'll be as many 622 orders on 4/1 as there were on 2/1


I agree with you on all points, and I have sent off a 2nd email.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

I have a 522 (leased) and a 942 (owned). I also have a Superdish pointed at 105, 110 and 119. I had assumed that the 942 would be the trade in for the 622, but after reading some of the recent posts, I would love to try and swap the 522 and keep my 942 as a second HD receiver and still benefit from the rebate. That's probably a pipe dream, but...

As for the dishes, my understanding is that Chattanooga locals are on 105, so will I need two dishes? If so, I would rather have two 500s as opposed to a Super dish and a Dish 1000. Will my DP34 still work, or will I be upgraded to a DP44?

Just wondering how all of this will shake out in April.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Additional clarification from Tech Forum 2/13/06:
_The 811 DOES NOT qualify for the $200 rebate._


----------



## umbertob (Jan 16, 2006)

Yeah, but thank goodness that marketing lady made it clear 2 minutes before the show ended tonight! A split second before, the tech guy on the right was still stating that upgrading an 811 to a 622 after 4/1 would net a $200 rebate. :nono2: The "slide" about the rebate shown earlier in the program included no mention of 921/942 eligibility, it just said "upgrade your receiver to get the rebate". No wonder the CSRs are confused, their bosses certainly are. What confusion over a seemingly simple concept. They'll have a lot of "Why the heck did you tell me to wait until now, back in February???" upset people when 4/1 comes around. And what about those that will find out they have to return their 921/942s to get the $200? Do you know how much these receivers are going for on auction sites???


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

I've kept my mouth shut for too long about all this upgrading nonsense...

We are waiting to do any changes/upgrades so all of the "crazyness" has a chance to "simma-down-na". No calls to CSRs. No responses to any topic yet.  

We have an 811 and a 301. I plan on calling up after 4/1 and will attempt to swap the 811 for the 622, pay $299 and get the $200 back. They can have the 301 too, I won't need it anymore. If I'm told "I'm sorry, that's not valid on 811s, only older HD DVRs...." I'll politely mention that it was promised before and they need to honor that blah blah. If I need to show them some proof, I'll mention some sites and whatnot... Heck, if I have to mention how crappy the 811 is with all the random reboots, freezes, no info, BSOD, etc, I will! It's the worst piece of technology I've ever put up with, but that is a diff. story! :lol: Point is, I feel it should be honored. My understanding from when this was 1st announced was it was only valid for folks with old HD boxes, DVR or not. I mean I wouldn't try to swap the 301 for a 622 and expect the rebate!

The forum has been somewhat overtaken with so many discussions about the new offers, it makes my head hurt.  I can totally understand supply/demand for a new product, and not having enough to go around at first, but this a bit out of hand with the rebate offer confusion.

Nice work Charlie. :nono: :hurah:


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Good luck... Might want to re-read some of the earlier posts. Including mine. If you look at this logically, the rebate only made sense for 921 and 942 users. There is an upgrade path from an 811 to Vip-211 that is basically the same price. Why would you expect to upgrade from an 811 to a 622 for the same price as someone moving from a 921 or 942? Or for the same price as moving to a Vip-211? Wishful thinking perhaps, but I really don't think this was ever considered part of the upgrade. I personally most have posted a dozens posts from people stating a CSR told them they could get a rebate if they turned in any receiver, that I did not think this information was accurate.

Yes I know there was some miss-information given out and some confusion.... Some CSRs reading more into the deal. But based on the the chat slides of last months charlie chat and this months slides, it seemed clear. $200 rebate to 921/942 users.

Here is Allen's summerizing the deals right after the charlie chat.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=50885. Looks pretty clear to me.

Definitely lots of confusion.. Looks like some CSRs did not have their logic thinking caps on, but as I see it.. The $200 dollar rebate for 921 or 942 customers upgrading to a 622 is pretty clear.

You can try, no harm in trying.. But I think you will waste a lot of effort and in the end not get the deal. Definitely some communication breakdowns have occurred during this transition. Hopefully the worse if over and the transition gets smoother as we go.


----------



## bhenge (Mar 2, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> Here is Allen's summerizing the deals right after the charlie chat.
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=50885. Looks pretty clear to me.


The only problem with Allen's summary of the chat is that there is no option for existing 811 HD customers to go from HD-No DVR to HD DVR other than the $299 option offered to new customers. In other words, no credit or 'benefit' from being a prior 811/HD customer. I could be a new or non-HD customer and I pay the same to go to a 622 as a 811/HD customer would.... great for the new/non-HD customer, not quite as great for the 811 customers. I don't think the 811/HD customer deserves as good a rebate as the 941/942 customer (maybe $50 instead of $200), but if E* is really trying to be fair to existing customers, they should do something. OK, my horse is dead from the beating on this one...


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

julesism said:


> I've kept my mouth shut for too long about all this upgrading nonsense...
> 
> We are waiting to do any changes/upgrades so all of the "crazyness" has a chance to "simma-down-na". No calls to CSRs. No responses to any topic yet.
> 
> ...


Rebate doesn't start until 4/1, so anything told by a CSR isn't going to considered official. Every announcement from Dish proper has stated the $200 rebate was for 921/942 users, this has never waivered. The only confusion has been if we had to swap the 921/942's or not, which has now been answered as a yes. So, even as a 921 owner, I can only get the $200 back if I turn in my 921, which cost $1000 to purchase 2 years ago. This rebate is purely a buyback of 921's and 942's. The $49 upgrade path for 811/6000 users is the buyback for those users to the same level of mpeg4 service. Going from an 811 to a 622 is a change of service, from non dvr to dvr service, so expecting the rebate for a swap out promotion is a little far fetched, sorry.

If you really want a 622, $299 is still a very good deal, and you shouldn't wait, it'll just put you that much further behind in the installation process


----------



## tdreed1265 (Apr 8, 2005)

James Long said:


> Additional clarification from Tech Forum 2/13/06:
> _The 811 DOES NOT qualify for the $200 rebate._


I sure hope that this is not the case (that there will be no rebate). If I will have to spend $300 to get an HD PVR then I will have to seriously consider D*. Guess loyalty doesn't mean much anymore.

Oh well.:nono2:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

tdreed1265 said:


> I sure hope that this is not the case (that there will be no rebate). If I will have to spend $300 to get an HD PVR then I will have to seriously consider D*. Guess loyalty doesn't mean much anymore.
> 
> Oh well.:nono2:


811 customers, and 6000u customers like myself, didn't get any special deal to upgrade to a 921 or a 942 either. Business as usual. Nothing to complain about.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

HDMe said:


> 811 customers, and 6000u customers like myself, didn't get any special deal to upgrade to a 921 or a 942 either. Business as usual. Nothing to complain about.


Exactly. If I want a replacement for my 811, E* will be more than happy to get me a 211 with the rebate. I didn't have an HD DVR to begin with so there is no reason why I would expect E* to "give" me one now. Would of it been nice, sure but certainly not expected.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

811 to 211 has a rebate? I thought it was just a 49 dollar swap fee with 49 dollar install fee. 

Definitely too many programs and combinations. Really confusing for sure.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> 811 to 211 has a rebate? I thought it was just a 49 dollar swap fee with 49 dollar install fee.
> 
> Definitely too many programs and combinations. Really confusing for sure.


811 -> 211 is $49 install only (no lease upgrade fee)
Anything else -> 211 is $98 - $49 install + $49 lease upgrade fee

Simple. 

(Unless you don't need an install - then you MAY get away with $0 from an 811 or $49 from another receiver.)


----------



## tdreed1265 (Apr 8, 2005)

bavaria72 said:


> Exactly. If I want a replacement for my 811, E* will be more than happy to get me a 211 with the rebate. I didn't have an HD DVR to begin with so there is no reason why I would expect E* to "give" me one now. Would of it been nice, sure but certainly not expected.


The reason E* should be interested is that they may lose subscriber base. Whenever there is a decision point, as a consumer you shop around.

The assumption here is:

1) Need to upgrade (eventually) to get mpeg4 (i.e. locals)
2) Want a DVR capable receiver (don't have one now and would like one)

So, in order to get an HD DVR, E* will offer an existing customer the same deal as a new customer. This opens the door for D* to grab subscriber base. True, D*'s HD DVR is priced $100 more at $399, but it looks like you need to spend $49 to upgrade to the 211 anyway. One could stay on the 811, but then no HD Locals (you can still get HD Distant Locals from D*).

So, the question becomes is it worth an extra $50 to get an HD DVR and move to D* given that I will be offered a "new customer" deal from either provider?

For someone who want's NFL Sunday Ticket it is. I've been trying to stay with E* out of loyalty and because of great upgrade offers in the past, but this might be the jumping off point finally.


----------



## umbertob (Jan 16, 2006)

If you return your used 6000 to Dish in the prepaid return box within 45 days of receiving the new 622, you will get a $25.00 "rebate" from Dish, too... That's what the CSR proposed when I ordered mine last week.

These used receivers are routinely selling for $200+ on eBay. I can't figure out why, but as long as they do I plan on selling mine that way, so I'll get my rebate one way or another.


----------



## rocatman (Nov 28, 2003)

Sorry if I add some confusion with some speculation but I would not be suprised if after Aril 1st that Dish gives some of their better customers a rebate for swapping out their 811 for a 622. I remember back when the 811 came out and existing customers were able to get an 811 for $149 or $199 depending on how much programming they had and how long they were a Dish subscriber. I could see rebates from $25 - $100 for this swap because Dish has a lot of incentive to remove MPEG-2 HD receivers from circulation.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

tdreed, if you want NFL ST so bad, leave. It's not like E* can offer you that package, nor is it likely they ever will for the forseeable future. it's unreasonable to get upset that you aren't getting a better deal that every other non existing HD DVR customer. The rebate isn't a HD sub rebate, it's a HD DVR sub rebate. You didn't spend $1000 on a HD DVR, so why would you get a rebate directed as those who spent $600 to $1000 on a box that is being obseleted? Your upgrade is free if you don't need any equipement, $49 if you do. Ours is $99 regardless. Seems pretty damned fair to me. 

And D*s package isn't really a threat. Their DVr isn't as powerful, nor mpeg4 yet, D* is dropping Tivo with the next ones they come out with, so you can expect a few issues there don't ya think? If you want NFLST so bad, move. Dish won't care, there isn't anything they could do to compensate you other than pay your D* bill so you could get NFLST.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

rocatman said:


> Sorry if I add some confusion with some speculation but I would not be suprised if after Aril 1st that Dish gives some of their better customers a rebate for swapping out their 811 for a 622. I remember back when the 811 came out and existing customers were able to get an 811 for $149 or $199 depending on how much programming they had and how long they were a Dish subscriber. I could see rebates from $25 - $100 for this swap because Dish has a lot of incentive to remove MPEG-2 HD receivers from circulation.


don't count on it. at $299 it's already a very good deal. And those without DVR seem to be happy without it for the most part. Many on here have mentioned wanting to get 2 or more 211's, which while I don't get not wanting a DVR for the amazing flexibility it offers, I understand some people just don't watch TV in a way they feel the need for it. So they are perfectly happy with 211's. Getting a $700 DVR for $300, with all the equipement and gear needed is pretty damn good if you think about it. I could maybe see a reduced $199 upgrade later on if the customer had all the equipment in place, all the right dishes and switches and stuff. But not just for being a long time customer. E* doesn't seem to care about that (though I will agree it seems like a logical thought that they should treat long time customers better, but no one else does. so oh well)


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

bhenge said:


> The only problem with Allen's summary of the chat is that there is no option for existing 811 HD customers to go from HD-No DVR to HD DVR other than the $299 option offered to new customers.


And this is bad because?


> In other words, no credit or 'benefit' from being a prior 811/HD customer.


"Current" and "previous" customers have never been treated much differently. What you got when you started your lease is what you kept and there were rarely any upgrade options outside of buying what you wanted.


> I could be a new or non-HD customer and I pay the same to go to a 622 as a 811/HD customer would.... great for the new/non-HD customer, not quite as great for the 811 customers.


So one might ask what premium you paid to get the 811 versus a 311. If you bought the 811, then you're only out $49 for an upgrade which includes a new antenna setup plus installation if necessary. The antenna and installation would otherwise cost you up to $198. If you leased the 811, you paid even less money and still get the free antenna(s).

Where's the beef?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Kinda of my thoughts too Harsh.. Actually thought it was 49+49 to upgrade from an 811 to a 211. Not a bad deal.. Any word on being able to do the 811 and a 299 Dish 622 deal. Would be nice to have all Vips in the house. Well almost all.


----------



## absolutic (Dec 6, 2005)

I bought my 811 (did not lease it) for a full 399$ price. So I have to pay addl $600 to get 622 later?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> Actually thought it was 49+49 to upgrade from an 811 to a 211.


I think you're right as I now remember it totalling to $98. That's just less than the retail price on a Dish1000.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

harsh said:


> Ron Barry said:
> 
> 
> > Actually thought it was 49+49 to upgrade from an 811 to a 211.
> ...


Should be just $49 if you are coming from the 811. Like to Like upgrade.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

remember also the 811 upgrade fee is a $49 install fee, if the install is needed. If not, the upgrade is free. how the heck much better can you get? That is the special for an 811 person. Either $49 instead of $99 for a new person, if you need a new dish or switches etc., or free if you only need to swap the 211 in for the 811.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I payed 100 bucks for my Dish1000.  Actually it is 49 if you swap out your 811 I believe. James corrected me on this. In either case... Not a bad deal specially if you need a Dish1000. Heck.. took me a long time to install my Dish1000 and get 129. So you had my hourly rate of 200x6 hours.. WOW.  Could have bought me a 622.  Hourly rate is joke!!


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

absolutic said:


> I bought my 811 (did not lease it) for a full 399$ price. So I have to pay addl $600 to get 622 later?


if you do the $299 lease upgrade, you'd pay $299, and the lease fee if built into the price of the package for the primary reciever, with a 622 would be. that's the smart move it would seem for you


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

absolutic said:


> I bought my 811 (did not lease it) for a full 399$ price. So I have to pay addl $600 to get 622 later?


Yes, if you're addicted to buying your receivers. When the supply becomes better, they may extend offers to get people to part with their non-MPEG4 receivers. While people are trying to sell 811 receivers on eBay, I think the buyers will be disappointed by Dish's policies towards activating non-MPEG4 HD receivers. I'm not sure about the OTA possibilities of a non-HD 811. It will continue to do what it is doing today, but not for a new owner.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

srrobinson2 said:


> I also have a Superdish pointed at 105, 110 and 119... As for the dishes, my understanding is that Chattanooga locals are on 105, so will I need two dishes?


This depends entirely on when you upgrade. If you wait until June, they will re-aim your 105 for 61.5 and you'll be done. If you jump sooner, there's no telling what they might do.


> Will my DP34 still work, or will I be upgraded to a DP44?


The DP34 will work with the post-June upgrade scenario, but it will not work with a sooner install. The DP34 is not compatible with four LNBs (61.5, 105, 110, 119) in a three dish scenario; this would require a DPP44. The DP34 is also incompatible with the DPP LNB in the Dish1000.

The issue here is that your locals will likely move to 110 when E10 is brought online. At that point, you won't need 105.

Note that this is largely based on conjecture and should not be taken as a substitute for contacting Dish or an authorized installer.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

105 and 121 are a different breed of satellites. While one COULD point a SuperDish at 61.5 and use the LNB normally used for 119 or 110 I doubt any installer would do that. 

More likely a replace the 105 with a Dish 1000 deal. But that's down the road.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

tdreed1265 said:


> I sure hope that this is not the case (that there will be no rebate). If I will have to spend $300 to get an HD PVR then I will have to seriously consider D*.


First off, be absolutely certain that you can actually get the desired D* DVR. They have not yet announced an MPEG4 HD DVR. When they do, it will be a lease for a $399 drive-off price up front and a $100 rebate. Sound familiar? The D* DVR fee, while still whole house, will go up to $5.99 and we're not talking TiVo. Sound familiar?

If you acquire an MPEG2 model, know that you will likely be cutting yourself off from future HD programming (and there will be a lot more "future" with D* as they have relatively little "current").

This should demonstrate to you and everyone else who just can't stand not getting something for nothing that there is no free ride. The pricing structure may be different (or the same) but they're not going to start giving things away as long as they remain competitive.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

James Long said:


> 105 and 121 are a different breed of satellites.


I didn't think about the LNB. Probably not a problem to find a suitable LNB for use with a standard satellite.


> While one COULD point a SuperDish at 61.5 and use the LNB normally used for 119 or 110 I doubt any installer would do that.


Since there isn't a SuperDish involved, we don't have to worry about that scenario. It remains to be seen what Dish's idea of the 129 footprint is. I think that is going to be at least as interesting as when people get their ViP622 receivers.


----------



## tdreed1265 (Apr 8, 2005)

Rogueone said:


> tdreed, if you want NFL ST so bad, leave. It's not like E* can offer you that package, nor is it likely they ever will for the forseeable future. it's unreasonable to get upset that you aren't getting a better deal that every other non existing HD DVR customer. The rebate isn't a HD sub rebate, it's a HD DVR sub rebate. You didn't spend $1000 on a HD DVR, so why would you get a rebate directed as those who spent $600 to $1000 on a box that is being obseleted? Your upgrade is free if you don't need any equipement, $49 if you do. Ours is $99 regardless. Seems pretty damned fair to me.
> 
> And D*s package isn't really a threat. Their DVr isn't as powerful, nor mpeg4 yet, D* is dropping Tivo with the next ones they come out with, so you can expect a few issues there don't ya think? If you want NFLST so bad, move. Dish won't care, there isn't anything they could do to compensate you other than pay your D* bill so you could get NFLST.


Gee, sorry if I hit a never there Rogueone 

My point is that there are a lot of factors and I think E* is making a mistake if they don't try and retain current customer base by offering incentives to lock in current subscribers. As you state, some will feel that the upgrade is fair, others won't. I would like to see E* succeed, but I think that the strategy is a mistake by not differentiating the current customer base with new customers. In fact, it often seems that new customers are coveted more than keeping current customers locked in.

BTW, I had over 1 year of problems with the 811. It's finally stable. Now I need to upgrade again (if I want mpeg4 programming) and I have little confidence that there won't be more problems.

I've been a big supporter of E* and I think that they are missing the boat here. Oh well.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

julesism said:


> If I need to show them some proof, I'll mention some sites and whatnot.


Until there is a specific statement on the Dish website or included in your bill there is NOTHING. When, and only when, Dish publishes the information (perhaps in the March billing), we'll know what the story is. They aren't going to be held accountable for what someone heard from a CSR or as part of a chat where there may have been conflicting stories. The two top executives of Dish were pretty emphatic about this being an HD DVR offer and Jim was also clear that the terms had not been worked out yet.

Posting messages and cross-posting stories ad nauseum does not have a whole lot of influence on the company's eventual plans.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

tdreed1265 said:


> In fact, it often seems that new customers are coveted more than keeping current customers locked in.


Where have you been? Current customers typically don't get to see the kinds of deals that they got when they signed up. This is true of all TV delivery companies.

That you haven't left for D* is testimony to the fact that whatever Dish is doing is working even though they don't offer NFL ST (and won't for at least two more years).


----------



## tdreed1265 (Apr 8, 2005)

harsh said:


> Where have you been? Current customers typically don't get to see the kinds of deals that they got when they signed up. This is true of all TV delivery companies.
> 
> That you haven't left for D* is testimony to the fact that whatever Dish is doing is working even though they don't offer NFL ST (and won't for at least two more years).


Where I've been is continually evaluating my entertainment dollars. Up to this point E* has provided a solid value for the dollar. I think they are missing the boat regarding this conversion.

The fact that they are not offering any better incentive, but requiring an upgrade (i.e. change) makes it a valid comparison to other service providers. If there wan't this inflection point, then there probably is no issue. But since you'll eventually need to change, it begs to be evaluated.

There is little differentiation that E* offers in this scenario other than people in this forum jumping up and down stating that E* is being fair. There's no question that E* is being fair. The point is that they are subject to some loss of customer base without some incentive for folks wanting to get to HD DVR from HD capable boxes. Will this affect the bottom line? I don't care, just making an observation which others don't seem to want to acknowledge.

My .02


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Just keep things in mind if after being with DirecTV for a couple of years you want them to give you a better deal, and they don't, and then you think about switching back to Dish.

I see people in both forums on here posting very similar messages and reasons why they are "fed up" with their DBS provider and are ready to switch. The turnstiles are spinning at both companies it would seem!


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

as someone else pointed out in another thread, it's funny how in the past, customers complained up and down about not getting the same deal as new customers. Why do they get it cheaper, why do they get to lease and we have to buy, etc. etc. etc. 

Now, Dish makes no distinction between the two, and we're freaking out we didn't get better deals than new customers, when in fact, we DID. 

811 to 211 upgrades, if you need new stuff, is $49. If you have everything and just need to swap units, it's Free. Hmm, I don't recall new users getting "Free" as one of their options  

921/942 users get a $200 rebate/kickback for returning their unit in a swap for a 622. No new customer is getting a $99 622. And if we decide to pay $299, we have 2 HD DVR's which no one else has without buying the extra units. 

upon reflection, Dish isn't exactly screwing existing customers, they really are taking care of us. Swap your existing HD for the new HD of the same type, the cost ranges from Free to $99. Want to upgrade to HD or to HD DVR, then you'll get the same sweet deal new customers get  not bad really is it? now that we've figured out that lease fee issue that the first unit is included in the package price


----------



## hounddog (Sep 3, 2005)

I am a 10 year DISH Network customer and currently have a 510, my 3rd receiver from DISH. I also currently spend about $98 for programming. As I mentioned in an earlier post concerning the 622 and rebates, I was told a few weeks ago by a CSR that I would indeed be eligible for the $200 rebate in April. After reading the posts here, I checked again with CSR today and, of course, they told me that I was NOT eligible for the rebate since I was not a 921 owner. I know that whenever a customer calle CSR, a note is placed in their account, which in my case, mysteriously disappeared. I wish that when it comes to Customer Service, DISH would get its act together. I should make a deal about the $200, but I won't.


----------



## hildred (Aug 19, 2003)

is there any perk for new customers for the dish 622 how the fee and how much is there term that you are lock in


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

hildred said:


> is there any perk for new customers for the dish 622 how the fee and how much is there term that you are lock in


sure there is a perk for new customers, it's only $299 for the 622 and all the equipment needed, with an 18 month commit. Versus $699 for the 622 plus the cost of installation.

What's unique is this is one of the few times Dish has offered existing customers the same deal as new customers. And, if you know someone with Dish, you could get a ClubDish card from them and save $49 and get them a little back as well


----------



## bhenge (Mar 2, 2005)

harsh said:


> So one might ask what premium you paid to get the 811 versus a 311. If you bought the 811, then you're only out $49 for an upgrade which includes a new antenna setup plus installation if necessary. The antenna and installation would otherwise cost you up to $198. If you leased the 811, you paid even less money and still get the free antenna(s).
> 
> Where's the beef?


Thanks for the reponse harsh, been away awhile so a little late for my reply. Anyway, ages ago I had 1 311 and wanted to go to 2 811's and Dish made me this offer... The 311 to 811 upgrade is free except for $25 shipping and we will sell you a second 811 for $299, a discount of $100 plus another $25 shipping fee. So I shelled out $397 for 2 811's, one which I owned, one I leased. I was never offered a 2nd 811 that I could lease at that time and I had to do both 811's at the same time to get the deal I did.

Now I wanted to upgrade my 811's with the recent offers. One 811 to 211/411 for $49 (a very fair deal IMHO, plus upgrades my dish as well) and the second 811 to 622 for the $299 deal (same price I paid Dish for the 811 they would not lease me and also a fair price). So in less than two years I would have paid dish $623 for the 811 and 622. I guess that is the price I pay for being an early adopter. I simply felt like some earlier DVR adopters who paid a lot for their DVR, that some consideration should be given to those who shelled out significant bucks to Dish (not third party resellers or dealers) for their 811's to adopt new technology as well.


----------

